
Reinventing the Book in the Age of the Web - mariorz
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/04/reinventing-the-book-age-of-web.html
======
billswift
I have found that I have more trouble remembering things I read on-screen. I'm
not sure why. I have no trouble reading them, in fact I tend to read slightly
faster from the screen, mostly because scrolling is faster than turning the
page and re-acquiring the text. So I mostly restrict my on-screen reading to
browsing and fiction (Baen).

